

New York to Complete First Prefabricated “Micro-Apartments” This Year - endtwist
http://www.archdaily.com/602157/new-york-to-complete-first-prefabricated-micro-apartments-this-summer

======
inetsee
This reminds me of a concept from William Gibson's "Neuromancer": What were
called coffin racks; frameworks to hold modular units. The modular units could
be apartments, small offices, shops, etc. The units could be swapped out for
other ones when demand for space changed.

This also sounds like some of the capsule hotels near some airports in Japan,
although the capsule hotels are much, much smaller.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsule_hotel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capsule_hotel)

